# Psychological Help



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I need some serious help. Maybe a 12 step program to break the habit. I own quite a few Glocks, and a few XD's. I seem to have a thing for polymer. Went to a gun store to look around today and walked out with a brand new M&P9. It just called to me. I couldn't help myself. Didn't even ever think of the M&P. Usually keep to what I know and trust. It just fit my hand like a glove.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You do need help!

It is but a small step from polymer plastic, to rubber, to latex, and then to S&M or, worse, B&D.

Get help before it's too late!

...Or, call Mistress Heidi at (868) 555-1234.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm no doctor, nor did I stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night. I will however, prescribe a 1911 to see if that has any effect. 
Seriously though, I own one Polymer gun (XD40SC). I bought it specifically for carry. It does it's job very well. I just don't find it that interesting. I enjoy metal handguns with hammers more. Everyone's addiction is a bit different. Whatever works for you.
As long as you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like an iron deficiency to me...

Zinc is not an acceptable substitute by the way.

:smt083


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

precisioncg said:


> I need some serious help. Maybe a 12 step program to break the habit. I own quite a few Glocks, and a few XD's. I seem to have a thing for polymer. Went to a gun store to look around today and walked out with a brand new M&P9. It just called to me. I couldn't help myself. Didn't even ever think of the M&P. Usually keep to what I know and trust. It just fit my hand like a glove.


It's not your fault. Those evil gun manufacturers have put something into the water supply that creates your urges. I know, because I have also been victimized in such a way.

Get a night job to finance your habit, or sell Avon, door-to-door. Drink only bottled water and wear tinfoil hats and underwear. :mrgreen:


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

precisioncg said:


> I need some serious help. Maybe a 12 step program to break the habit. I own quite a few Glocks, and a few XD's. I seem to have a thing for polymer. Went to a gun store to look around today and walked out with a brand new M&P9. It just called to me. I couldn't help myself. Didn't even ever think of the M&P. Usually keep to what I know and trust. It just fit my hand like a glove.


I'm glad it called to you.
My experience is that they follow me home.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

if your eyes stop their roam
you must then take it home

Last year I made it my new years resolution not to buy any guns all year. Well I stayed out ogf the LGS most of the year except ot buy reloading supplies and a mag holster for my belt. Then in December I went in to see if there was any new things, while I was Christmas shopping for my wife. I bought a new CZ PCR. One time in the dang store........one time, Oh well I really like the weapon and I am sure I would have bought it anytime I had seen it.

RCG


----------

